
Firefox 64 – GCC vs. Clang - edelsohn
https://hubicka.blogspot.com/2018/12/firefox-64-built-with-gcc-and-clang.html
======
slededit
The results are based on AMD bulldozer which I don’t think is a great
comparison to more modern uARCHs. The way it shares ALUs was extremely unusual
even for the time.

